# better-than-you-ness



## hirondelled'hiver

On parle de vedettes de cinéma qui soudain sont devenus ternes et ennuyeuses: 
_Is someone stealing celebrity"s charm, charisma and general "better-than-you-ness"? 
_
Je cherche à rendre l'idée. 
Peut-être sur le modèle de "rock and roll attitude"?

_... leur charme, leur charisme et leur "j'vaux mieux que vous" attitude? 
BOF _


----------



## Cath.S.

Il me semble que tu fais un contresens.
Je comprends que selon l'auteur ou le personnage qui parle, la célébrité confère d'ordinaire charme, charisme et "better-than-you-ness" et non que les célébrités - je lis celebrit*y's* comme un possessif, le pluriel serait "celebrit*ies*" - croiraient posséder ses qualités.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je ne sais pas, en fait  "_celebrities' charm"_.... c'est écrit comme ça.
Et l'idée (loufoque), c'est qu'un méchant, à l'aide d'un engin qui ressemble à un casque de coiffeur, le pose sur la tête d'une star et tout d'un coup, elle devient molle grise et pas intéressante, elle parle lentement et débilement. Le contraire de glamour, quoi.
D'ailleurs ce serait amusant de trouver le contraire de "glamour"....

Et tout d'un coup, elle n'en jette plus.

Donc je pensais:
_quelqu'un vole-t-il le charme des stars, leur charisme, leur....  "Je-moi-Je attitude" ?

Et leur côté "moi-je-vous-en-mets-plein-la-vue"? _


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma réponse s'appuyait sur l'orthographe...
Cela change la donne.

_Leur complexe de supériorité _?
_Leur condescendance_ ?


----------



## Oddmania

_Leur indéniable superiorité _?

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je m'imagine un présentateur TV loufoque en train de présenter son JT. Si "better-than-you-ness" est simplement un synonyme un peu funky du mot "arrogance", on pourrait dire "leur super-arrogance", voire... "leur _star_rogance"


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Ah Oddmania oui, "star-rogance", pas mal !!!
C'est exactement ça, un mot un peu funky d'un présentateur TV genre lunettes fumées et coiffure funky.

Ah oui désolée cath.S, pour la fausse piste. 
_Condescendance/indéniable supériorité _est le mot juste, mais comme le dit oddmania, pour rendre l'expression anglaise un peu rigolote, il faut détourner une expression.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense moi aussi qu'il faut inventer un mot.

Il me semble qu'on change le registre si on dit  c_omplexe de supériorité / condescendance. 
_
J'aime bien le _starrogance_ d'Oddmania. 

Sinon, partant de ta première idée, je supprimerais le « début » de _attitude.   _
Par exemple :  _leur m'as-tu-vu titude / leur j'vaux mieux que toititude / leur snobitude 
_
Ajout : nos posts se sont croisés, hirondelle.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

_ "leur j'vaux mieux que toititude" de Nico... _J'aime bien ça, ça m'a fait sourire!

Bonne idée de supprimer le début de "attitude": très en forme Nico 

Autres idées: leur _star-titude._.. ou un truc rigolo qui ferait penser à béatitude en liaison avec le monde de stars surfaites?

Leur _surfaititude_... tiens, ça marche aussi, mais plus compliqué.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

"-ness" indicates a state of being. So yes, like others said, an attitude or state-of-mind or even just manner of acting that you are better than someone than else.

Back to "ness"... obviously some real English words have that at the end, like happiness, awkwardness, sadness, lateness, loneliness, cuteness; so sometimes, people will add "-ness" to a word to make the adjective or phrase into a noun or a "state" .... It's not real and not in the dictionary, but I myself have done this many times jokingly. One of my former bosses would even joke about how I used it, especially considering we were the Communications department (and thus should know how to say real words). I can't think of an example at the moment though. You know, like "my lost-ness in this conversation is due to.."  Whatever, again, it's totally not real or proper grammar, but it's playing off the use of "ness" in those other real words. Or you could do a phrase, "my never-being-on-time-ness is due to the fact that.." Most people don't do this, but I had to laugh because I have done it when I want to make something work in a sentence that might not exactly, haha.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Oui dans ce cas là, nous on aurait le suffixe -ment, peut-être. Mais -titude, marche pas mal aussi.
je ne vois pas de suffixe en français qui serait aussi courant que -ness en anglais. Ou aussi reconnaissable. Disons que ça ne saute pas aux neurones...


----------



## archijacq

leur côté puant ?
(au sens d'arrogant)


----------



## Cath.S.

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Oui dans ce cas là, nous on aurait le suffixe -ment, peut-être. Mais -titude, marche pas mal aussi.
> je ne vois pas de suffixe en français qui serait aussi courant que -ness en anglais. Ou aussi reconnaissable. Disons que ça ne saute pas aux neurones...


_-esse_ est un suffixe courant qui peut correspondre à -_ness, _ex. _polite*ness* - polit*esse*.
sad*ness *_*- *trist*e*_*sse* ; dry*ness - *sècher*esse (qui aurait pu apparaître sous la forme "sèchesse", si on y pense).*_

_-titude_ n'est pas un suffixe, c'est -_itude,_ qui vient du latin _tudo : -itude — Wiktionnaire_


----------



## Cath.S.

_Starrogance_ 
Homophone de "c't'arrogance".
"Non mais t'as vu c'te starrogance !"


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Cath.S. said:


> _-esse_ est un suffixe courant qui peut correspondre à -_ness,
> ex. polite*ness* - polit*esse*._



Yes!  Exactly.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> _-titude_ n'est pas un suffixe, c'est -_itude,_ qui vient du latin _tudo _


 Bien d'accord.  Si j'ai suggéré « _leur m'as-tu-vu titude / leur j'vaux mieux que toi titude ... _c'est bien sûr pour éviter le hiatus de deux voyelles qui se suivent
(et parce que ça fait penser à « attitude »).

Lu :





> *C1 *: OK .... mais je souhaiterais à l'avenir plus d'exactitude
> *L1 *: (petit rire), je vous assure de toute ma *"bravitude"*!
> *C1 *: (rire) mais ne comptez pas sur ma mansuétude...


 _brav*itude - *_dit par plaisanterie, plutôt que _bravoure_ - ce serait bien _brave*ness*_, en anglais. 

_Snobitude_, que j'ai aussi suggéré plus haut, est fait sur le même modèle. 

Mais je répète que moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup _starrogance. _


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I mean, more vulgar/direct/accurate translation would be "mieux-que-toi-esse".  It's not clever or punny in the original English...the only "funny" possible thing is the "-ness." But I'm not married to anything hirondelle, it's up to you


----------



## Nicomon

« _j'vaux mieux-que-toi-*t*esse_ » with the added « _t _» would sound better / more funny.  

For the same reason I added « t » to the suffix  « itude ».


----------



## Itisi

En anglais, ce n'est pas une expression tellement remarquable ou amusante, alors je pense que ce n'est pas la peine de chercher quelque chose de très spécial en français...

'Leur attitude supérieure/de supériorité'...?


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, je vois une différence de registre entre "_better-than-you-ness_" et  "_arrogant attitude / attitude of superiority_".


----------



## Itisi

D'accord, Nico.  'les airs qu'elle prennent' ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> D'accord, Nico.  *'les airs qu'elles prennent*' ?


 Ou aussi _ « leurs grands airs »._


----------



## admetus

Hello,
Please may I offer a minority dissenting opinion?


hirondelled'hiver said:


> _Is someone stealing celebrity"s _(sic)_ charm, charisma and general "better-than-you-ness"? _


In this list, "better-than-you-ness" is not necessarily intended negatively as anything the celebrities themselves do or affect. It goes with the charm and the charisma, and, encompasses the perception of celebrities being thinner, younger, richer, better-looking than non-celebrities, that "better version of you" thing. I feel it is at least more neutral than some of the suggestions given.
Just my 2d.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

That crossed my mind too, I think you could be right.

I still like mieux-que-toi-esse or mieux-que-toi-tesse as nicomon suggested adding the t


----------



## Itisi

Yes, I think you are right.  'Leur façon d'être mieux à tous points de vue'.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

That's the meaning itisi but minus the slightly-playful wording. (though I had agreed, it's not clever or pun-tastic). You might have just been spelling out the meaning and not offering suggestion for translation though lol


----------



## Itisi

I really don't think the 'ness' is a big deal, that's all.  It's only slightly playful, as you say, no more than that.  I think  my last suggestion can be seen as mildly playful...


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Moi aussi j'aime le "_j'vaux-mieux-que-toitesse_" de Nico: les sonorités sont rigolotes, c'est exactement le cas en anglais. 
"les grands airs" de Cath S. résume bien l'idée par ailleurs.


----------



## Itisi

hirondelled'hiver said:


> "les grands airs" de Cath S. résume bien l'idée.


Ce n'est pas ce que dit *admetus*, à #22.


----------



## Cath.S.

Itisi said:


> I really don't think the 'ness' is a big deal, that's all.  It's only slightly playful, as you say, no more than that.  I think  my last suggestion can be seen as mildly playful...


Nope.


----------



## Itisi

Too bad !


----------



## Nicomon

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Moi aussi j'aime le "_j'vaux-mieux-que-toitesse_" de Nico: les sonorités sont rigolotes, c'est exactement le cas en anglais.
> "les grands airs" de Cath S. résume bien l'idée par ailleurs.


Et Nico préfère les sonorités de  « _j'vaux-mieux-que-toi-titude_ » et autres suggestions avec le suffixe « _itude _» 
Extrait de la page « - itude » que Cath a mise en lien au post 12 : 





> Sert à former des mots impliquant l’idée d’une attitude d’une pose revendiquée, en opposition à l'état ou la qualité intrinsèques désignée par le radical nominal
> ou adjectival formant. (Forme des néologismes souvent éphémères (_pompatitude_ versus _bécassitude_) liés à une actualité politique.



J'ai aussi suggéré l_es grands airs_ pour ton fil célébri-stank.  Les grands esprits se rencontrent, on dirait.


----------



## Itisi

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un dessin animé ?


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Itisi said:


> Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un dessin animé ?


Oui dessin animé, mais ça pourrrait s'appliquer à n'importe quelle comédie burlesque.


----------



## Cath.S.

Cath.S. said:


> Il me semble que tu fais un contresens.
> Je comprends que *selon l'auteur ou le personnage qui parle, la célébrité confère d'ordinaire charme, charisme et "better-than-you-ness"* et non que les célébrités - je lis celebrit*y's* comme un possessif, le pluriel serait "celebrit*ies*" - croiraient posséder ses qualités.





admetus said:


> Hello,
> Please may I offer a minority dissenting opinion?
> 
> In this list, "better-than-you-ness" is not necessarily intended negatively as anything the celebrities themselves do or affect. It goes with the charm and the charisma, and, encompasses *the perception of celebrities being thinner, younger, richer, better-looking than non-celebrities, that "better version of you" thing*. I feel it is at least more neutral than some of the suggestions given.
> Just my 2d.


I guess my first answer was the first dissenting opinion, but was led astray by the herd, probably because so many of the suggestions based on a totally different interpretation findings were really well thought-out and amusing.
So is is pretty red-faced and basically plagiarizing *Nivueni**co*nnue's #15 post  that I now suggest
_leur perfectitude _
which French readers should immediately recognize for what it is_, a pastiche of Ségolène Royal's blunder.


Nicomon said:



			(...)

Lu : brav*itude - *dit par plaisanterie, plutôt que bravoure - ce serait bien brave*ness*, en anglais. 

*Snobitude*, que j'ai aussi suggéré plus haut, est fait sur le même modèle. 

Mais je répète que moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup starrogance. 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> So is is pretty red-faced and basicaly plagiarizing Noco's #15 post  that I now suggest
> _leur perfectitude_


  I don't mind your plagiarizing, which only means that you approve my choice of the suffix « - itude ».
What you should be red-faced about is writing N*o*co.  

J'aime bien « _leur perfectitude_ », s'il faut le comprendre comme ça et que l'autre interprétation était un contresens.   
Il y aurait aussi_ « leur parfaititude ». _


----------



## catheng06

La "je vaux mieux que toi-titude "?


----------



## Nicomon

@ catheng06 :  Je crois que t'as raté le post # 7.  
Sauf que là, je ne sais plus trop comment il faut le comprendre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> I don't mind your plagiarizing, which only means that you approve my choice of the suffix « - itude ».
> What you should be red-faced about is writing N*o*co.
> 
> J'aime bien « _leur perfectitude_ », s'il faut le comprendre comme ça et que l'autre interprétation était un contresens.   Il y aurait aussi_ « leur parfaititude » Pourquoi pas. _


Je suis de nouveau persuadée que nous sommes tou-t-e-s parti-e-s dans la mauvaise direction, avec une allégresse remarquable.


----------



## catheng06

OOOOOOPPPPPSSSS, désolée .. en effet......


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis de plus en plus persuadée moi aussi que Cath a vu juste dès le départ, et qu'admetus a confirmé.
Sinon, ce ne serait pas précédé de _charm and charisma._

À bien y repenser, je retire « _parfaititude_ ». 
J'aime mieux le son de « _perfectitude_  » = forme amusante de _perfection_, plutôt que _parfait + itude.  _

Il y aurait aussi (ce n'est pas de moi ) :   _« magnifitude »._


----------

